# Best direction to face subs



## Scooby (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm getting ready to start the sub box for the trunk and was wondering if it really makes a difference as to which way to face the drivers? Point them towards the rear (trunk opening), facing up or towards the rear seat. The sub box will be positioned right up against the rear seat. Car is a 09 Subaru Legacy, sealed box with 2 Ascendant Audio Arsenal 10's.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I've heard many people say that pointing them towards the rear works the best, but I think it could really vary depending on the car. Perhaps the best advice is to experiment.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

In an Acura TL, we have a ski-pass that when open and with the subs facing the cabin you seem to get a lot more punch and useable bass. Might be a tad easier to locate the subs but nothing a little tuning can't fix. I personally like them facing the cabin.


----------



## Metal Guru (Jun 14, 2011)

I always thought the ol' rule-of-thumb was in a hatchback, subs facing up. In a sedan, subs facing towards the rear of the car. Maybe that's changed, but that was the advice I've always heard about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

I read many times.
Hatchback to the rear
Sedan to the opposite side.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

experimentation is the only correct answer. It should not be too hard to face the subs in different directions. Do this and find what YOU like and there is your answer.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I follow the link below, work great for me.
Aiming your subwoofer box



Scooby said:


> I'm getting ready to start the sub box for the trunk and was wondering if it really makes a difference as to which way to face the drivers? Point them towards the rear (trunk opening), facing up or towards the rear seat. The sub box will be positioned right up against the rear seat. Car is a 09 Subaru Legacy, sealed box with 2 Ascendant Audio Arsenal 10's.


----------



## dipitydoo (Aug 23, 2011)

i think it varies, depending on the vehicle. in my experience, in vehicles with trunks, facing them to the rear has worked best. however, when facing them forward, i noticed a large improvement when the cabin area is sealed off from the trunk. this may have something to do with front and rear wave cancellation.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

It varies, but generally rear firing or corner firing helps loading and will give a little more volume while forward firing allows for a little more impact and tact.


----------



## dipitydoo (Aug 23, 2011)

duckymcse said:


> I follow the link below, work great for me.
> Aiming your subwoofer box


old school write up, haven't seen that in years.


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Always face your subs east-west, the latitudes are shorter than longitudes so you get more output.

In all seriousness, its install dependent and vehicle dependent. Find the design you like first and go from there.


----------



## Scooby (Feb 23, 2008)

Looking at this again, a couple of corner boxes in the rear might work out better. I will still be able to fold the seats down and not really loose trunk space.


----------



## kram (Aug 19, 2007)

If it is ported, point the port to the rear so it can reflect of of a solid surface............


----------



## Scooby (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm going to stick with sealed for now.


----------



## soloz2 (Dec 20, 2010)

Is this going in a sedan or a wagon?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

dragonrage said:


> I've heard many people say that pointing them towards the rear works the best, but I think it could really vary depending on the car. Perhaps the best advice is to experiment.


</thread>


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

boogeyman said:


> experimentation is the only correct answer. It should not be too hard to face the subs in different directions. Do this and find what YOU like and there is your answer.


This.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Had a 2007 Subaru Legacy and I found the sub facing toward the rear worked best. Best thing to do is try for yourself.


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## Nasty02M3 (Jun 5, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This.


X2 - every car is different, and every sub will react differently.


----------



## Scooby (Feb 23, 2008)

soloz2 said:


> Is this going in a sedan or a wagon?



Sedan


However, I think I'm still leaning towards the rear corners for the subs so I don't take up trunk space. I like the idea of being able to fold the seats down and not have the sub box in the way.


----------



## soloz2 (Dec 20, 2010)

Let me know what you find. 

Wish I had fold down seats... 07+ got them and I have an 06.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Scooby said:


> Sedan
> 
> 
> However, I think I'm still leaning towards the rear corners for the subs so I don't take up trunk space. I like the idea of being able to fold the seats down and not have the sub box in the way.


Should work fine. Go for it if that's what you want to do.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

boogeyman said:


> experimentation is the only correct answer. It should not be too hard to face the subs in different directions. Do this and find what YOU like and there is your answer.


I'll third that motion.

I've found that in my vehicle, angled around 45 degrees to the trunk...and inverted (magnet up) seems to give me a differnt tactile response versus even the 45 degrees to the trunk cone up.


----------

